# corner knick-knack shelf



## phinds (Aug 21, 2014)

My daughter is off to Laos for two years (long story) and one of the things she brought back to store in my attic is this small (4 feet high) corner knick-knack shelf that I made for myself about 20 years ago and later gave to her. It went on top of a low table in one corner of my office at work.

I made the curved side pieces identical and sized so that I could put one of them one way and one the other way, which I think adds a nice decorative touch along with the railings on the two bottom shelves.

I gave it a couple of coats of natural stain and the pine has darkened a fair amount over the years which I think is a slight improvement over the original lighter color.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 22, 2014)

Ver y different... Cool!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice piece Paul- looks like it has passed the test of a couple decades.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 22, 2014)

That's a cool looking piece Paul.


----------



## phinds (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------

